# What am I?



## chuckhead (Oct 4, 2005)

This is a tinc I received as a gift from a friend. What type of tinc is it? I have no information on this frog at this time.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

Looks like a cobalt to me, but i'm not too good with tincs


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Hi chuckhead,
could you tell me age/size? It could be oyapok.

Sean


----------



## chuckhead (Oct 4, 2005)

Its a male about 12 months old and it has already been calling. Sounds similar to my azureus.


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Is the frogs markings only white? or is it yellowish? I only ask because sometimes a flash will white out the yellow. Looks alot like a oyapok tinc if it is white.


Sean


----------



## chuckhead (Oct 4, 2005)

Its white. There is no yellow at all. The stomach is marbled with the white and the ground color, a dark blue.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

http://www.tropical-experience.nl/tinctorius_id.php?menu=3&submenu=3

i'll stick by cobalt, the legs look too solid blue to be oyapok


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

I still say oyapok or maybe patricia. All cobalts ive seen and bred had at least some yellow especially towards the tip of the nose.


Sean


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

phyllomedusa said:


> I still say oyapok or maybe patricia. All cobalts ive seen and bred had at least some yellow especially towards the tip of the nose.
> 
> 
> Sean


That's no Patricia.


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Josh,
actually andrew atteas f2 patricias look amazingly like this.

Sean


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

If it's white, then its either a pallid or an oyapok.
Dave


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Check out some of the other Tinc ID threads for Patricia vs. washed out cobalt debates. I'm falling back on my "washed out cobalt" debate answer with the legs being the wrong color - patricias are more grey green than the strong (dare I say cobalt?) blue. Remember - a lot of those frogs in the European morph guides are wild animals, CBs can look significantly different.

Washed out cobalt (not flash-washed out, with flash wash out the animal looks white):










AZDR breeder Oyapok:









Click for a pic of a Frye Brothers' Frogs breeder Oyapok. This frog shows the legs mor e similar to the frog in question.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is a couple pics of light phase cobalts that a normal pair of mine produces from time to time.

















and here are a few oyapoks of mine.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I’m surprised that no one has said that there is just no way to be sure of what the frog in question is. It seems to me (I know, who cares) that there are enough differing opinions from people who appear to be knowledgeable that this frog should simply not be paired off with a known morph. Perhaps it would be best for the hobby if it lived out its life in a private viv. Then again it looks like it may be a male. Perhaps he could spend the rest of his time with a male buddy.

Just some thoughts from a rank amateur.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, but even I get tired of saying "when you lose the lable you're screwed" - and that applies for both frogs and plants. I guess it needs to be mentioned at least one time per this type of thread, but I keep hoping people reference the tons of similar threads. 

*sighs*


----------



## chuckhead (Oct 4, 2005)

I can post additional pics. The legs have no spots what so ever they are solid dark blue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

chuckhead said:


> This is a tinc I received as a gift from a friend. What type of tinc is it? I have no information on this frog at this time.


Does your friend know what it is, or can it not be traced?


----------



## chuckhead (Oct 4, 2005)

No, no way to trace its origin. It was bought at a small show last year.


----------

